# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  13.8.2005 poikkeusreitit

## Rattivaunu

MM-kilpailujen ansiosta Helsingin ratikat ajelivat koko lailla villejä reittejä lauantaina 13.8.2005 päivällä. Olihan se kivaa päästä ratikalla pitkästä aikaa viikonloppuna esim. Käpylään ja sekin oli piristävää, kun Sturenkadun kiskoilla oli linjaliikennettä Brahenkadun kulmalta aina Paavalinkirkolle saakka. Mutta itse kuvat - 78 kpl - ovat täällä. Ja viitaten erään muun ketjun vääntöön rengaslinjojen kirjainten tarpeellisuudesta on todettava, että tänään kirjaimet eivät pitäneet paikkansa yhtään liian hyvin...   :Wink:

----------

